# [VLC] Sin GUI, No funciona vlc (cerrado)

## Soul Lost

Al ejecutar wxvlc no me aroja ninguna interfaz gráfica y además el uso del CPU se me va al 100%, al ejecutar un video con vlc file.mpg sucede lo mismo, parece ser un bug con wxGTK pero he intentado todo lo que se indica en los foros de gentoo y en los bugs reportados, alguién sabe la fórmula mágica?

Les dejo un poco de información:

```

UnderHouse ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Fri, 26 Jan 2007 23:01:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 aalib alsa alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol apm artworkextra bash-completion beagle berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cscope cups dbus debug dga directfb divx dlloader doc dri dv dvb dvd dvdread elibc_glibc encode esd fam fbcon ffmpeg flac flash foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal iconv imagemagick input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kernel_linux lame lcd_devices_bayrad lcd_devices_cfontz lcd_devices_cfontz633 lcd_devices_glk lcd_devices_hd44780 lcd_devices_lb216 lcd_devices_lcdm001 lcd_devices_mtxorb lcd_devices_ncurses lcd_devices_text libg++ linguas_es live mad mjpeg mp3 mpeg mplayer nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntplonly nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python quicktime readline real realmedia reflection samba sdl seamonkey session smp spell spl sse2 ssl svg svga syslog tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU utf8 v4l v4l2 video_cards_fbded video_cards_i810 video_cards_none video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa vorbis win32codecs wmf wmp xine xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

UnderHouse ~ # equery u wxGTK

[ Searching for packages matching wxGTK... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                    ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 ]

 U I

 + + X        : Adds support for X11

 + + debug    : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml .

 + + doc      : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + gnome    : Adds GNOME support

 - - joystick : Add support for joysticks in all packages

 - - odbc     : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 + + opengl   : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 + + sdl      : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 + + unicode  : Adds support for Unicode

```

```

UnderHouse ~ # equery u vlc

[ Searching for packages matching vlc... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                    ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1 ]

 U I

 - - 3dfx           : Adds support for 3dfx video cards to XFree86. See: voodoo3

 - - X              : Adds support for X11

 + + a52            : Enables support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD

 + + aalib          : Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

 + + alsa           : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - altivec        : Adds support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processors

 - - arts           : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 - - avahi          : Add avahi/Zeroconf support

 - - bidi           : Enables bidirectional language support

 + + cdda           : Enables libcdda cd audio playback support.

 + + cddb           : Access cddb servers to retrieve and submit information about compact disks

 - - corba          : Enables corba interface support.

 - - daap           : Enables DAAP shares services discovery support.

 + + debug          : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml .

 + + directfb       : Adds support for DirectFB layer (library for FB devices)

 - - dts            : Enables libdts (DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder) support

 + + dvb            : Adds support for DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting)

 + + dvd            : Adds support for DVDs

 + + esd            : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 + + fbcon          : Adds framebuffer support for the console, via the kernel

 + + flac           : Adds support for the flac audio codec

 - - ggi            : Adds support for media-libs/libggi (non-X video api/drivers)

 - - gnutls         : Adds support for net-libs/gnutls

 + + hal            : Enable Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) support

 + + httpd          : Enables a web based interface for vlc.

 + + libcaca        : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 + + libnotify      : Enable notification support

 - - lirc           : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 + + live           : Enables LIVE.com support.

 - - matroska       : Adds support for the matroska container format

 - - mod            : Enables Mod demux support.

 + + mp3            : Add support for reading mp3 files

 + + mpeg           : Adds libmpeg3 support to various packages.

 + + ncurses        : Adds ncurses support (console display library)

 - - nsplugin       : Builds plugins for Netscape compatible browsers

 + + ogg            : Adds support for the Ogg container format (commonly used by Vorbis, Theora and flac)

 + + opengl         : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 + + optimisememory : Enable optimisation for memory rather than performance.

 + + oss            : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 + + png            : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 + + rtsp           : Enables real audio and RTSP modules.

 + + samba          : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 + + sdl            : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - seamonkey      : Adds support for the Seamonkey web-browser

 - - shout          : Enables libshout output.

 + + skins          : Enables support for the skins2 interface.

 - - speex          : Adds support for the speex audio codec

 + + stream         : Enables vlc to stream video.

 + + svg            : Adds support for SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics http://www.w3.org/TR/SVG ).  This option is mainly intended for users that tend to browse multimedia sites frequently.

 + + svga           : Adds support for SVGAlib (graphics library)

 + + theora         : Adds support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 + + truetype       : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 - - upnp           : Enables support for Intel UPnP stack.

 + + v4l            : Enables video4linux support

 + + vcd            : Video CD support

 + + vlm            : New videolan (media) manager (vlm), a little manager designed to launch and manage multiple streams from within one instance of VLC.

 + + vorbis         : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 + + win32codecs    : use win32codecs package for dll avi decoding support (wmv and what not)

 + + wxwindows      : Adds support for wxWindows/wxGTK GUI toolkit

 - - xinerama       : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

 + + xml            : Add support for XML files

 - - xosd           : Sends display using the X On Screen Display library

 + + xv             : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)

```

----------

## gringo

no es exactamente lo mismo pero puede estar quizás relacionado ?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161930

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

a mi tb me paso lo mismo.

solo activa el wxwidgets

----------

## Soul Lost

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> a mi tb me paso lo mismo.
> 
> solo activa el wxwidgets

 

???

----------

## ekz

Yo siempre tube problemas con VLC, de hecho nunca me funciono su interfaz grafica, por ello (que se que hay gente que lo tiene funcionando  :Smile: ) pido por favor si me podrian dar la version de VLC y de wxGTK que tienen instaladas asi como las uses que usaron para compilarlo (a VLC).

SAludos y gracias de antemano

PD: Lei muchos Howtos pero ni asi

----------

## ensarman

mis uses para el VLC:

```
 

$equery u vlc

[ Searching for packages matching vlc... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1 ]

 U I

+ + 3dfx           : Adds support for 3dfx video cards to XFree86. See: voodoo3

 + + X              : Adds support for X11

 - - a52            : Enables support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD

 + + aalib          : Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

 + + alsa           : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - altivec        : Adds support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processors

 - - arts           : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 - - avahi          : Add avahi/Zeroconf support

 - - bidi           : Enables bidirectional language support

 + + cdda           : Enables libcdda cd audio playback support.

 - - cddb           : Access cddb servers to retrieve and submit information about compact disks

 - - corba          : Enables corba interface support.

 - - daap           : Enables DAAP shares services discovery support.

 - - debug          : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml .

 + + directfb       : Adds support for DirectFB layer (library for FB devices)

 - - dts            : Enables libdts (DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder) support

 - - dvb            : Adds support for DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting)

 - - dvd            : Adds support for DVDs

 + + esd            : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 - - fbcon          : Adds framebuffer support for the console, via the kernel

 + + flac           : Adds support for the flac audio codec

 - - ggi            : Adds support for media-libs/libggi (non-X video api/drivers)

 - - gnutls         : Adds support for net-libs/gnutls

 + + hal            : Enable Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) support

 - - httpd          : Enables a web based interface for vlc.

 - - libcaca        : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 - - libnotify      : Enable notification support

 - - lirc           : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 - - live           : Enables LIVE.com support.

 - - matroska       : Adds support for the matroska container format

 - - mod            : Enables Mod demux support.

 + + mp3            : Add support for reading mp3 files

 + + mpeg           : Adds libmpeg3 support to various packages.

 - - musepack       : Enable support for the musepack audio codec

 - - ncurses        : Adds ncurses support (console display library)

 + + nsplugin       : Builds plugins for Netscape compatible browsers

 + + ogg            : Adds support for the Ogg container format (commonly used by Vorbis, Theora and flac)

 - - opengl         : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - - optimisememory : Enable optimisation for memory rather than performance.

 + + oss            : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 + + png            : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 + + rtsp           : Enables real audio and RTSP modules.

 - - samba          : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 + + sdl            : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - sdl-image      : Enables sdl image video decoder (depends on sdl)

 - - seamonkey      : Adds support for the Seamonkey web-browser

 - - shout          : Enables libshout output.

 + + skins          : Enables support for the skins2 interface.

 + + speex          : Adds support for the speex audio codec

 - - stream         : Enables vlc to stream video.

 + + svg            : Adds support for SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics http://www.w3.org/TR/SVG ).  This option is mainly intended for users that tend to browse multimedia sites frequently.

 + + svga           : Adds support for SVGAlib (graphics library)

 + + theora         : Adds support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 + + truetype       : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 - - upnp           : Enables support for Intel UPnP stack.

 - - v4l            : Enables video4linux support

 + + vcd            : Video CD support

 + + vlm            : New videolan (media) manager (vlm), a little manager designed to launch and manage multiple streams from within one instance of VLC.

 + + vorbis         : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 + + win32codecs    : use win32codecs package for dll avi decoding support (wmv and what not)

 + + wxwindows      : Adds support for wxWindows/wxGTK GUI toolkit

 - - xinerama       : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

 + + xml            : Add support for XML files

 - - xosd           : Sends display using the X On Screen Display library

 + + xv             : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Algo parecido pasa con mplayer y su frontend, que creo que es gmplayer si no recuerdo mal... Nunca funciona correctamente.

Hoy en día ya me he acostumbrado a tal punto que ejecuto mplayer siempre por consola y me he aprendido todos los atajos de teclado.

Anda maravillosamente compilado desde el fuente de portage, y usando como driver de video xv permite todo tipo de ecualizaciones sobre la imagen, brillo, contraste, saturación... Tiene PAN-SCAN y sincroniza los subtitulos automáticamente con las teclas G / Y.

Por donde lo mire, lo veo bastante superior a VLC. No será la solución mas elegante pero no me ha dado ningun problema en los ultimos dos años que llevo usandolo mas o menos.

Una sugerencia solamente: emerge -C al VLC y emerge mplayer.

Saludos!

----------

## pacho2

Huele a problema con las USEs, estas son las mías:

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3  USE="X gnome opengl sdl unicode -debug -doc -joystick -odbc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6_p18636  USE="X a52 aalib alsa arts bidi cdda cddb directfb dts dvb dvd esd fbcon flac ggi hal jack libnotify mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl oss png rtsp sdl seamonkey shout skins speex stream svg svga theora truetype v4l vcd vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xml xv -3dfx (-altivec) -avahi -corba -daap -debug -gnutls -httpd -libcaca -lirc -live -matroska -mod -optimisememory -samba -sdl-image -upnp -vlm -x264 -xinerama -xosd" 12 kB 

```

Saludos

----------

## ekz

Hola, despues de hacerme el tiempo, tengo funcionando VLC, eso si para lograrlo tuve que "hackear" el ebuild y agregar parametros que encontre en el foro de VLC (parametros  que serian pasados al configure)

Resultado: al ejecutar VLC vi una interfaz direferente, se trataba de wxwindows, trastié por las opciones y la interfaz "skin 2" era la que siempre me arrojaba antes, completamente muerta ni funcionaba el boton de eject (y si la seleccionaba tenia que borrar .vlc para volver a la interfaz wxwindows). Asi pues me quedo con un VLC un tanto feo, pero bueno, funcional (y ahora pienso que al ejecutarlo, uno de los muchos parametros que tiene, uno pudo haber hecho que cojiera la interfaz funcional al momento de ejecutarlo =/)

Bueno Gracias a todos

Añado el ebuild modificado haber si a Soul Lost le sirve:

vlc-0.8.6-r1.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-video/vlc/vlc-0.8.6-r1.ebuild,v 1.21 2007/03/09 08:31:07 aballier Exp $

WANT_AUTOMAKE=latest

WANT_AUTOCONF=latest

inherit autotools eutils flag-o-matic gnome2 multilib nsplugins toolchain-funcs wxwidgets

RESTRICT="confcache"

MY_PV="${PV/_/-}"

MY_PV="${MY_PV/-beta/-test}"

MY_P="${PN}-${MY_PV}"

PATCHLEVEL="38"

DESCRIPTION="VLC media player - Video player and streamer"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.videolan.org/vlc/"

[[ ${MY_P} != "${P}" ]] && \

        SRC_URI="http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/testing/${MY_PV}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2" \

        || SRC_URI="http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/${PN}/${PV}/${P}.tar.bz2"

SRC_URI="${SRC_URI}

        mirror://gentoo/${PN}-patches-${PATCHLEVEL}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 ppc ~ppc64 sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd"

IUSE="a52 3dfx debug altivec httpd vlm gnutls live v4l cdda ogg matroska

dvb dvd vcd dts flac mpeg vorbis theora X opengl truetype svg fbcon svga

oss aalib ggi libcaca esd arts alsa wxwindows ncurses xosd lirc stream

mp3 xv bidi sdl sdl-image png xml samba daap corba mod speex shout rtsp

win32codecs skins hal avahi xinerama cddb directfb upnp nsplugin seamonkey

optimisememory libnotify musepack"

RDEPEND="

                >=media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20050226-r1

                cdda? ( >=dev-libs/libcdio-0.71

                        cddb? ( >=media-libs/libcddb-1.2.0 ) )

                live? ( >=media-plugins/live-2005.01.29 )

                dvd? (  media-libs/libdvdread

                                media-libs/libdvdcss

                                >=media-libs/libdvdnav-0.1.9

                                media-libs/libdvdplay )

                esd? ( media-sound/esound )

                ogg? ( media-libs/libogg )

                matroska? (

                        >=dev-libs/libebml-0.7.6

                        >=media-libs/libmatroska-0.8.0 )

                mp3? ( media-libs/libmad )

                a52? ( >=media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r3 )

                dts? ( >=media-libs/libdts-0.0.2-r3 )

                flac? ( media-libs/libogg

                        >=media-libs/flac-1.1.2 )

                mpeg? ( >=media-libs/libmpeg2-0.3.2 )

                vorbis? ( media-libs/libvorbis )

                theora? ( media-libs/libtheora )

                truetype? ( media-libs/freetype

                        media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera )

                svga? ( media-libs/svgalib )

                ggi? ( media-libs/libggi )

                aalib? ( media-libs/aalib )

                libcaca? ( media-libs/libcaca )

                arts? ( kde-base/arts )

                alsa? ( media-libs/alsa-lib )

                wxwindows? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1 )

                skins? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1

                        media-libs/freetype

                        media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera )

                ncurses? ( sys-libs/ncurses )

                xosd? ( x11-libs/xosd )

                lirc? ( app-misc/lirc )

                3dfx? ( media-libs/glide-v3 )

                bidi? ( >=dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4 )

                gnutls? ( >=net-libs/gnutls-1.2.9 )

                sys-libs/zlib

                png? ( media-libs/libpng )

                media-libs/libdvbpsi

                sdl? ( >=media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8

                        sdl-image? ( media-libs/sdl-image ) )

                xml? ( dev-libs/libxml2 )

                samba? ( net-fs/samba )

                vcd? ( >=dev-libs/libcdio-0.72

                        >=media-video/vcdimager-0.7.21 )

                daap? ( >=media-libs/libopendaap-0.3.0 )

                corba? ( >=gnome-base/orbit-2.8.0

                        >=dev-libs/glib-2.3.2 )

                v4l? ( sys-kernel/linux-headers )

                dvb? ( sys-kernel/linux-headers )

                mod? ( media-libs/libmodplug )

                speex? ( media-libs/speex )

                svg? ( >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.5.0 )

                shout? ( media-libs/libshout )

                win32codecs? ( media-libs/win32codecs )

                hal? ( sys-apps/hal )

                avahi? ( >=net-dns/avahi-0.6 )

                X? ( || ( (

                                x11-libs/libX11

                                x11-libs/libXext

                                xv? ( x11-libs/libXv )

                                xinerama? ( x11-libs/libXinerama )

                        ) <virtual/x11-7 )

                        opengl? ( virtual/opengl )

                )

                directfb? ( dev-libs/DirectFB )

                upnp? ( >=net-misc/upnp-1.2 )

                nsplugin? (

                        !seamonkey? ( www-client/mozilla-firefox )

                        seamonkey? ( www-client/seamonkey )

                )

                musepack? ( media-libs/libmpcdec )

                libnotify? ( x11-libs/libnotify )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        X? ( xinerama? ( || ( x11-proto/xineramaproto <virtual/x11-7 ) ) )

        dev-util/pkgconfig"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"

pkg_setup() {

        if use wxwindows || use skins; then

                WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

                need-wxwidgets unicode || die "You need to install wxGTK with unicode support."

        fi

        if use skins && ! use truetype; then

                ewarn "Trying to build with skins support but without truetype."

                ewarn "Enabling truetype."

        fi

        if use skins && ! use wxwindows; then

                ewarn "Trying to build with skins support but without wxwindows."

                ewarn "Enabling wxwindows."

        fi

}

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd "${S}"

        has_version '>=dev-libs/libcdio-0.78' || \

                export EPATCH_EXCLUDE="230_all_libcdio-0.78.2.patch"

        EPATCH_SUFFIX="patch" epatch "${WORKDIR}/patches"

        AT_M4DIR="m4" eautoreconf

        # Replace install-sh with libtool's copy

        cp /usr/share/libtool/install-sh "${S}/autotools"

}

src_compile () {

        local XPIDL=""

        local MOZILLA_CONFIG=""

        replace-flags -O0 -O1

        use vlm && \

                myconf="${myconf} --enable-vlm --enable-sout" || \

                myconf="${myconf} --disable-vlm"

        if use directfb; then

                myconf="${myconf} --enable-directfb --with-directfb=/usr"

                append-flags "-I /usr/include/directfb"

        else

                myconf="${myconf} --disable-directfb"

        fi

        if use nsplugin; then

                if use seamonkey; then

                        XPIDL=/usr/lib/seamonkey

                        MOZILLA_CONFIG=/usr/lib/seamonkey/seamonkey-config

                else

                        XPIDL=/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox

                        MOZILLA_CONFIG=/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-config

                fi

        fi

        if use live && ! has_version '>=media-plugins/live-2006.12.08'; then

                myconf="${myconf} --enable-live555 --with-live555-tree=/usr/$(get_libdir)/live"

        else

                myconf="${myconf} $(use_enable live live555)"

        fi

        if use truetype || use skins; then

                myconf="${myconf} --enable-freetype"

        else

                myconf="${myconf} --disable-freetype"

        fi

        if use wxwindows || use skins; then

                myconf="${myconf} --enable-wxwidgets --with-wx-config-path=/usr/include/wx-2.6/wx --enable-skins --enable-skins2"

        else

                myconf="${myconf} --enable-wxwidgets --with-wx-config-path=/usr/include/wx-2.6/wx --enable-skins --enable-skins2"

        fi

        econf \

                $(use_enable altivec) \

                $(use_enable stream sout) \

                $(use_enable httpd) \

                $(use_enable gnutls) \

                $(use_enable v4l) \

                $(use_enable cdda) $(use_enable cdda cddax)\

                $(use_enable cddb libcddb) \

                $(use_enable vcd) $(use_enable vcd vcdx) \

                $(use_enable dvb) $(use_enable dvb pvr) \

                $(use_enable ogg) \

                $(use_enable matroska mkv) \

                $(use_enable flac) \

                $(use_enable vorbis) \

                $(use_enable theora) \

                $(use_enable X x11) \

                $(use_enable xv xvideo) \

                $(use_enable xinerama) \

                $(use_enable opengl glx) $(use_enable opengl) \

                $(use_enable bidi fribidi) \

                $(use_enable dvd dvdread) $(use_enable dvd dvdplay) $(use_enable dvd dvdnav) \

                $(use_enable fbcon fb) \

                $(use_enable svga svgalib) \

                $(use_enable 3dfx glide) \

                $(use_enable aalib aa) \

                $(use_enable libcaca caca) \

                $(use_enable oss) \

                $(use_enable esd) \

                $(use_enable arts) \

                $(use_enable alsa) \

                $(use_enable ncurses) \

                $(use_enable xosd) \

                $(use_enable lirc) \

                $(use_enable mp3 mad) \

                $(use_enable a52) \

                $(use_enable dts) \

                $(use_enable mpeg libmpeg2) \

                $(use_enable ggi) \

                $(use_enable 3dfx glide) \

                $(use_enable sdl) \

                $(use_enable sdl-image) \

                $(use_enable png) \

                $(use_enable xml libxml2) \

                $(use_enable samba smb) \

                $(use_enable daap) \

                $(use_enable corba) \

                $(use_enable mod) \

                $(use_enable speex) \

                $(use_enable shout) \

                $(use_enable rtsp) $(use_enable rtsp realrtsp) \

                $(use_enable win32codecs loader) \

                $(use_enable skins skins2) \

                $(use_enable hal) \

                $(use_enable avahi bonjour) \

                $(use_enable upnp) \

                $(use_enable optimisememory optimize-memory) \

                $(use_enable libnotify notify) \

                $(use_enable musepack mpc) \

                --enable-ffmpeg \

                --disable-faad \

                --disable-jack \

                --disable-dv \

                --disable-libvc1 \

                --disable-snapshot \

                --disable-growl \

                --disable-pth \

                --disable-portaudio \

                --disable-x264 \

                --disable-libtar \

                --disable-optimizations \

                --enable-utf8 \

                --enable-libtool \

                $(use_enable nsplugin mozilla) \

                XPIDL="${XPIDL}" MOZILLA_CONFIG="${MOZILLA_CONFIG}" \

                WX_CONFIG="${WX_CONFIG}" \

                ${myconf} || die "configuration failed"

        if [[ $(gcc-major-version) == 2 ]]; then

                sed -i -e s:"-fomit-frame-pointer":: vlc-config || die "-fomit-frame-pointer patching failed"

        fi

        emake || die "make of VLC failed"

}

src_install() {

        # First install the library, to avoid screwups during relinking.select

        emake -j1 DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed"

        dodoc AUTHORS MAINTAINERS HACKING THANKS NEWS README \

                doc/fortunes.txt doc/intf-cdda.txt doc/intf-vcd.txt

        if use nsplugin; then

                dodir "/usr/$(get_libdir)/${PLUGINS_DIR}"

                mv "${D}"/usr/$(get_libdir)/mozilla/{components,plugins}/* \

                        "${D}/usr/$(get_libdir)/${PLUGINS_DIR}/"

        fi

        rm -rf "${D}/usr/share/doc/vlc" \

                "${D}"/usr/share/vlc/vlc{16x16,32x32,48x48,128x128}.{png,xpm,ico}

        use skins || rm -rf "${D}/usr/share/vlc/skins2"

        for res in 16 32 48; do

                insinto /usr/share/icons/hicolor/${res}x${res}/apps/

                newins "${S}"/share/vlc${res}x${res}.png vlc.png

        done

        use wxwindows || use skins || rm "${D}/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop"

}

```

SAludos

----------

## Soul Lost

Bueno   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pero ya no lo quiero   :Laughing: 

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, alguien me podria dar una miniexplicación de que es eso del ebuild? como lo podria modificar? y como facilito las USES para emergear una explicación?

Espero respuestas,muchas gracías.

Saludos.

----------

## Darksidex25

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebuild

----------

